# Cast Iron pipe cutter



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

I found this cast iron cutter/snapper at a garage sale, never seen one like it before. How does it work? Is it like a normal snapper or do I have to work it like a tubing cutter. Thanks


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Looks to me like it is similar to modern snap cutters, with exception of the ratchet mechanism. Perhaps you tighten the threaded portion with a wrench and use a lever in the hole to snap the pipe.

Dunno, just a guess, better/more pics would help... Or try it out, and let the membership know of your findings...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

U666A said:


> Looks to me like it is similar to modern snap cutters, with exception of the ratchet mechanism. Perhaps you tighten the threaded portion with a wrench and use a lever in the hole to snap the pipe.
> 
> Dunno, just a guess, better/more pics would help... Or try it out, and let the membership know of your findings...


That is a Talon Cutter. It is used by putting the chain on the pipe and tighten the wheel against the spring then working the cutter back and forth until the pipe snaps. You may have to tighten against the spring a couple of times. Time line late 50's the godsend for cutting pipe in place, cutting pipe from the lenght still better with hammer and chisel. The Reed snapper changed it all!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like an ornament to me... :laughing:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have one almost just like it that an old estimator/service manager picked up at a garage sale for $1. I've used it a few times and it does work, just not as easily and smoothly as my Wheeler Rex cutters.







Paul


----------



## jc60618 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info


----------

